# H: DA W:Skorne, Cygnar, $



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm looking to down grade to just one army in 40k and want to find these guys a new home. Pics available on request, but I'm dropping this here to see if anyone is interested. I'd be asking 50% retail in paypal or even retail value for models. PM me if you're interested. May take a bit for me to get back to you, but once we have a deal here's the procedure I'm comfortable with. Either you send me the tracking number of the package with your models in it and I send mine and give you the same or you send paypal and when I get it I'll ship and send you tracking. Will ship internationally for models, prefer domestic for cash, but if you're willing to chip in some for the shipping, I'll send it internationally too.

1 drop pod
1 Land speeder storm
10 marines with greenstuff robes
20 Dark Angel veteran marines
5 old metal marines with missile launchers
1 kitbashed librarian
2 razorbacks with Heavy bolters
2 razorbacks with lascannons
3 multimelta dreadnoughts
3 ravenguard bikers from DV
5 Terminators from DV


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

The razorbacks have been spoken for. All else still available.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Still available.


----------

